# William Perkins on Living Well to God in Our Callings



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 15, 2008)

William Perkins, _How to Live Well, and That Well: In All Estates and Times. Specially When Helps and Comforts Fail._ (some modernized spelling):



> In the labour and work of our calling, there is required a double action of faith. The first is, to order our labours, that they be done in a good manner, that is, in obedience and to good ends, that is, to God's glory, and to the good of men, with whom we live. In this respect is _Noah said to build as an Ark by faith_ [Heb. 11.7], and good Princes to order their commonwealths, and in way of protection to make war with their enemies: and thus must every man of every office, calling, trade, occuption, do his duty by faith. The second action of faith is in our daily labours to restrain and moderate our care. Men commonly take upon them a double care: one is to do the works and labours of their callings; the other is to procure a blessing and good success to their aforesaid labours. But faith in God's word where it reigns, it stirs up the hearts of men only to the first care, which is in the performance of their painful labours and duties, and it restrains them from the second, causing them to leave it to God. For when men have done the duty that appertains unto them, then faith makes them without any more ado, to wait for a blessing on God. To this purpose the holy Ghost says, _Psal. 55.22. Cast thy burden on the Lord, and he shall nourish thee._ Again, _Be nothing careful, but in all things let your requests be showed unto God, in prayer and supplication with thanksgiving;_ [Phil. 4] and, _Cast your care on God._ [1 Pet. 5] Now this faith, whereby we depend on God for the success of our labours; hath an infallible ground, namely, that God best knows our wants, and he will give unto us all things which he in his wisdom knows to be necessary. Christ says, _Mat. 6.31. Your heavenly Father knows that you have need of these things,_ that is, _food and raiment._ Again, _He cares for you:_ [1 Pet. 4] and, _Nothing shall be wanting unto them that fear God._ [Psal. 34] If men would by faith build on these promises, they should not need like drudges of the world to toil and spend themselves, and the best part of their days in worldly cares, as they do: for they should have a greater blessing of God with less care, if they would trust him: and they should have far more time then they have, to care for heaven and heavenly.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, this has me thinking about some things.

By the way, is _How to Live Well, and That Well: In All Estates and Times. Specially When Helps and Comforts Fail._ the title of an individual work by Perkins, or is this a chapter from a larger work?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Thanks, this has me thinking about some things.
> 
> By the way, is _How to Live Well, and That Well: In All Estates and Times. Specially When Helps and Comforts Fail._ the title of an individual work by Perkins, or is this a chapter from a larger work?



This is the title of a treatise which comes from Volume 1 of his Works, pp. 475-486. The quote is found on p. 481.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice quote - we just discussed this last night in our men's study of systematic theology - talking about man as bearing God's image and our duty to glorify God as such. The question of 'common labor' came up, and, while our discussion was very good it would have been nice to have this quote to pull out


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 12, 2008)

Gotta love Perkins. A wealth of wisdom in his writing.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 12, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Prufrock said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, this has me thinking about some things.
> ...



Do you know of a good place to pick up Perkins' Works?

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 12, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Prufrock said:
> ...



Reformation Heritage Books is planning to reprint the Works of William Perkins and the latest information is that the first volume may be expected to be released in about a year from now (ie., December 2009). Other options may include Still Water Revival Books, Puritan Books (caveat emptor on those two sources) and EEBO if you have library access.


----------



## Christusregnat (Dec 12, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > VirginiaHuguenot said:
> ...




Probably wait for RHB.

Thanks!


----------

